# Small dust collection



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Not sure if you are aware of this inexpensive cyclon dust collection but , http://www.tmart.com/SN50-High-Effi...MIrJ2Q1_r_2AIVSy5pCh1qGgQ3EAEYASAGEgKt0vD_BwE

One drawback I have found coupled with a HD vacuum shop vac it is powerful enough to suck in the current HD 5 gal pail, I changed to another bucket and it works excellent, even separates sanding dust and none goes in to the shop vac. The fittings are 2".


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

The only problem with it is that it takes forever to arrive. It comes out of China on a very slow boat.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Cephus said:


> The only problem with it is that it takes forever to arrive. It comes out of China on a very slow boat.


Mine arrived in two weeks, worth the wait at $16.00.


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Willing said:


> Mine arrived in two weeks, worth the wait at $16.00.


Not having any direct experience, I can only go by what I've seen others report, which has been an average of 2-3 months. But 2 weeks, that's not bad.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

According to new ad it ships from US warehouse. It really works! Just make sure your bucket is strong enough.


----------



## pdubss (Apr 27, 2015)

I have this. I got it from aliexpress (I think, it was a few years ago) it works really well.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

Mine took ~10 days, bought it from an ebay seller for $18. I order stuff direct from China all the time, never had a 2 month wait, 10~14 days is all I see. Maybe the key is ebay sellers will ship in a timely manner?


----------

